# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  ACell, Stem Cells and PRP- Are We Really Getting Closer To a Cure For Hair Loss?

## tbtadmin

According To Gary Hitzig, M.D., if Acells Matristem for hair restoration works as predicted, many*men and women suffering with common androgenic alopecia will no longer be forced live their*lives feeling uncomfortable in their own skin. His prediction: in one to two years it will all be over. However, many experts in the field have far less*exuberance [...]

More...

----------


## KeepHoping

I certainly hope he's right, I think Acell/PRP injections may be the answer to save miniturizing hairs but how long would each treatment last?  How often would you need the treatment?

----------


## Bakez

All we have is Dr Hitzig's word.

The way he explained the theory behind it is very convincing, and in my mind it should work. But at the moment that is just all we have: theory and Dr Hitzig's word.

I think generally all new advancements are met with both excitement, and anger because we know that history has told us that all new breakthroughs have just been a false hope and would us all up.

I would like to hear some other Drs comment on his injection methods, like perhaps Dr Cooley who I believe he must be working closely with.

----------


## rapunzal

guys lets becareful that Dr Hitzig's comments were not taken out of context. the question that was asked of him was very vague to start with in that when would a cure be available so the answer given by Dr Hitzig was also very vague. perhaps spencer could have explored this in greater detail.
as we know a cure means different things to different people. someone who has just started thinning is only looking to keep whats there, someone who is half way to be bald wants to keep what they have plus need regrowth. someone who is bald only want regrowth.
so when he answered 1-2 years was it for all these scenarios or for one only ? and what would be the effective treat for each scenario.

----------


## CVAZBAR

These are the types of interviews that get me PUMPED. The only ones that give me real hope and lets me know that we are moving forward. I cant wait to wake up one day and see HAIRL LOSS CURE DISCOVERY in the front page of the BAld TRUTH!

----------


## RichardDawkins

> These are the types of interviews that get me PUMPED. The only ones that give me real hope and lets me know that we are moving forward. I cant wait to wake up one day and see HAIRL LOSS CURE DISCOVERY in the front page of the BAld TRUTH!


 Agreed, therefore i stick with positive thinking and wont pay that much attention to attacks.

Lets wait and see how the results will fit in. But right now i say we are on a fast and good way

----------


## KeepHoping

I think more doctors should be posting observations to their work with Acell...  Where are the results from Dr. Cooley?  Why haven't more pictures come up?  It would only be to their benefit if the results are coming out nicely.  I know Hitzig has mentioned he was going to put up pictures but other doctors should as well to see how far this has progressed.

----------


## Bakez

> I think more doctors should be posting observations to their work with Acell...  Where are the results from Dr. Cooley?  Why haven't more pictures come up?  It would only be to their benefit if the results are coming out nicely.  I know Hitzig has mentioned he was going to put up pictures but other doctors should as well to see how far this has progressed.


 I'm afraid that there is no progress.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I'm afraid that there is no progress.


 But isn't it too soon to really see any progress? I mean aren't they talking about something different now than before? Acell was mostly about plucking and creating more donor, better healing and robust growth but now it seems that it's STEM CELLS from the hip, then introducing it to the scalp by injection, with Acell. Is that right or am I wrong? Seems to me that this is a totally NEW idea.

----------


## RichardDawkins

@Bakez : Well and what brings you to the impression. So really if you have nothing to contribute then over the line pessimistic stuff, then just ignore Acell related toppics.

I think it is important to have to things to work with.

1) Acell/PRP Stemcell injection to stop hairloss in general and get back some of your hair

2) Acell and plucking, so that you have an infinite and untouched donor AND you full head of hair

And all this without using Minox or Propecia

My guess is, that other docs are just ignoring Acell but jump on the train when more conclusive "evidence" is given. You know many of them dont wanna pay "extra bucks" for something they "think" is not working  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And maybe who knows, some of them are working with it right now under the radar.

But i think its at ours to demand Acell in combination with plucking and hair transplants in general.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> These are the types of interviews that get me PUMPED. The only ones that give me real hope and lets me know that we are moving forward. I cant wait to wake up one day and see HAIRL LOSS CURE DISCOVERY in the front page of the BAld TRUTH!


 Lol. Amen to that.

----------


## rapunzal

> And maybe who knows, some of them are working with it right now under the radar.


 not who knows, its a fact some are trialing it under the radar. jotronic mentioned in some obscure post somewhere on the intenet that H&W were looking into it, but declined to comment any further. im sure other leading doctors would be looking into it. it simply can not be ignored because of its potential.
also dont be surprised if a different doctor other than the two using it now offers it as a commercial service first. the big Dr A comes to mind.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yes you might be right bur the whole community knows that Hitzig and Cooley are the Pioneers here, Hands down.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh and thanks for the clarification, i wasnt fully aware of that but i guessed they will do so, because its the only thing they should do right now without a doubt.

Right now i feel sorry for all thos hair surgeons who didnt believed in Acell and are too late to jump the Acell train.

----------


## CVAZBAR

They need to get Hitzig and Cooley to work with Cotsarelis ASAP! They need to start sharing their ideas to get this shit poppin quick. Hopefully Kobren is doing something about creating that contact NOW.

----------


## Alejandro83

I listened to the interview and yes he said the 1-2 years thing, BUT he also said you can get your hair back if you still have some. So what about all the slick bald NW6-7s??? Curing those beginning to loose hair and NW2-4 is exellent but not the final victory imo

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I listened to the interview and yes he said the 1-2 years thing, BUT he also said you can get your hair back if you still have some. So what about all the slick bald NW6-7s??? Curing those beginning to loose hair and NW2-4 is exellent but not the final victory imo


 That's why im confused because if they would be able to put the stem cells into work, reactivating PROGENITOR cells, than why would they not grow hair even if you are NW7??? I saw another video on ABC where they were talking about Cotsarelis discovery and the dude said it would grow hair in every case. It's just a matter of getting those PROGENITOR cells back in action. I could be wrong but it makes sense.

----------


## Bakez

Although theoretically that is the case. I do think there is a difference between someone who has been completely bald for 15 years since they were 26, opposed to someone who started balding in early 20s, but hairloss is so slow that nobody considers them 'bald' until about 60 (Infact I think most of the male population does this).

If your cells have been sitting there for 20 years doing nothing, I think it would be harder to solve.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Although theoretically that is the case. I do think there is a difference between someone who has been completely bald for 15 years since they were 26, opposed to someone who started balding in early 20s, but hairloss is so slow that nobody considers them 'bald' until about 60 (Infact I think most of the male population does this).
> 
> If your cells have been sitting there for 20 years doing nothing, I think it would be harder to solve.


 True but if they discovered the reason WHY the cells have not been working for 20 years, than why can't you put them back to work just as easy?

----------


## Bakez

I dont know, I liken it to muscular atrophy. You sit at a desk from 9-5 every day for 15 years, with minimal exercise. Eventually because of compression your gluteal muscles being to get weaker and weaker until atrophy occurs. At this point you cant simply start exercising to get these muscles back to the level they should be, you have to go through physiotherapy, because the muscles have been so weak for so long and doing nothing, that your body 'forgets' how to use them. You know what is wrong, and if you had done something about it a few years earlier, then maybe normal exercise would have been enough, but it went on so long that it no longer is.

To be honest this analogy is weak, but I do feel it would be harder to regrow hair on a completely bald scalp of 10-15 years than an NW2-3
If you

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I dont know, I liken it to muscular atrophy. You sit at a desk from 9-5 every day for 15 years, with minimal exercise. Eventually because of compression your gluteal muscles being to get weaker and weaker until atrophy occurs. At this point you cant simply start exercising to get these muscles back to the level they should be, you have to go through physiotherapy, because the muscles have been so weak for so long and doing nothing, that your body 'forgets' how to use them. You know what is wrong, and if you had done something about it a few years earlier, then maybe normal exercise would have been enough, but it went on so long that it no longer is.
> 
> To be honest this analogy is weak, but I do feel it would be harder to regrow hair on a completely bald scalp of 10-15 years than an NW2-3
> If you


 Yes your analogy was weak, but I'm also not saying you're wrong. I guess my point is that we don't know anything yet. You could be right but it can also be for other reasons and not necessarily  because they've been sitting doing shit for 20 years.

----------


## Gubter_87

Actually I am surprised why Spencer did not ask Dr. Hitzig that exact question.
If hair loss is due to lack of progenitor cells and Dr. Hitzig believes that A-cell combined with PRP injections will by pass this, then why does not hair grow everywhere?

Hopefully Dr. Hitzig will find his way to this forum post and be able to give us an answer!

----------


## KeepHoping

@Gubter

I like the question you're asking, I'll copy it over to a different thread where Hitzig and Cooley are more active and seem to be answering questions on a somewhat frequent basis.

----------


## t-bone

I can't believe its been so long since I have logged on...?
Not much to report...

I have been having prp/acell for over 2years now.My scalp is a little better..
The quality of hair has improved about 20%.Is that enough..?I'm desperate so I guess,yes!

I will tell you its not for sissies! It does hurt!And you do swell! 

I will keep doing till something better comes along...

----------

